# Al Reef



## Helenjh (May 14, 2015)

Hello

My husband and I are being relocated to Abu Dhabi and are currently looking at places to live, ideally we would like a house rather than an apartment, can anyone give me a run down on Al Reef as this seems to have villas in out budget.

Thanks


----------

